# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  surfen lernen auf Skateboard

## 2fast4u

ich wollt euch anderen blutigen anfngern noch einen tipp zukommen lassen: 

wir hatten irgendwann mal von nem arbeitskollegen so eines der ersten skateboards abgekauft, mit einem alten segel dazu. in dem Skateboard ist vorn ein loch, wo ein mastfu eingeschraubt werden kann.

Ich kann das jedem empfehlen damit die ersten schritte zu probieren.. ihr fallt nicht dauernd ins wasser, knnt das segel direkt vom boden aufheben, es ist kein wasser drin, ihr braucht nichtmal ne startschot, und man wird nicht so schnell mde!

damit 2-3 stunden probieren, und rausfinden, welche krfte aufs segel wirken, und wie man die aufs brett umlenkt.
Dann rauf aufs Wasser und nach 10 min lasst ihr den anfnger surfkurs stehen*gg*

Viel Spass, Raffi!

----------


## tigger1983

Hrt sich nach einem gutem Beitrag an. Habs aber selber nie ausprobiert. Kann mir aber gut vorstellen, das man das Surfen schneller lernen kann, obwohl ein paar protektoren glaube ich garnicht mal so schlecht wren...  :Wink:  
Naja und wenn man noch altes ranziges material brig hat, und nen groen leeren Parkplatz, bestimmt ne top Sache um erst einmal das Handling eines Segels zu verstehen.

----------


## dalandwirt

Ich habe mir damals ein durchschnittliches Longboard geholt, ca. 4 cm hinter der Skateboard Achse ein Loch fr den Matfu gebohrt und dann ein 5.0m Wave Segel drauf gesteckt. 

Zum Surfen Lernen ist das eindeutig nichts! Da die Brettphysik weder ber Kanten gleitet noch irgendwelche Kursabweichungen verzeiht. (fortgeschrittene Beachboard Fahrer und Skate mal ausgenommen)

Es ist nicht schwer, aber halt eben anders als Windsurfen. Auerdem wre es ratsam, Helm und alte Inlineschoner umzuschnallen  :Smile: 

Aber es gab doch mal ein "Longboard mit Segel Forum" und ganz vielen Bildern dazu - kennt das wer?

Gru
-Sascha

Ps: Wenn wer brauch, kann ich gerne mal ein paar Fotos vom Board schieen

----------


## ludens.faber

Ich nenne mein Board - nomen est omen - Methadon.
Ich kann es allen (Anfnger wie Fortgeschrittene) sehr empfehlen.

Ich selber habe mir damit zuerst in aller Ruhe und tausendmal die Duck Jibe, Push Tack, Duck Tack, Heli Tack, 360 beigebracht. Jetzt bin ich an der Backwind Jibe.

Richtig, geslidete Manver (Grubby, et al.) funktionieren nicht. Alle Manver, bei denen man auf dem Wasser gleitet, funktionieren herrlich. Die Fusssteuerung ist sehr hnlich mit Freeride-Boards und auch mit normalen Slalomrollen sind Steinchen und Unebenheiten kein Problem.

Ein Riesenvorteil: du kannst in aller Ruhe ALLE Phasen des Manvers lernen - nicht zuerst das Einleiten, dann Platsch!! usw.
Zudem fhrst du so alle 30 Sek. ein Manver. Auf dem Wasser sind's eher alle 3-5 Minuten.
UND (Mann, so viele Vorteile): Wenn's nicht gengend Wind hat fr aufs Wasser, reicht's ganz gut frs Rollbrett.

Ich habe mir das Brett selber gebaut (100 cm lang), 2 Mastfusspositionen mit Innengewinde versehen, Boardgrip drauf, alte Skateboard-Achsen und Slalomrollen - und los mit einem alten Rigg (5.2m2).

Bin gespannt, wer sonst noch seine Erfahrungen macht. ;-)

----------


## Tom-LassRollen.de

Also windsurfen rate ich auf dem Longboard ab. Geht aufs Wasser und surft!
Wenn du ein Feeling von Wellen oder Schnee haben willst dann kannst Du auf dem Asphalt surfen....
www.LassRollen.de bietet dir da eine Menge material an
Greetz Tom

----------


## Der Kapitn

Windskaten funktioniert auch auf einem normalen Skateboard gut. Habe selber Longboardrollen drunter, so macht man sich nicht bei kleinen Steinchen oder Rillen im Belag gleich lang.
Am meisten Spass machts mir bei um 15 Knoten rum mit 4.7 . Ist schon anders, aber auch ein gutes Gefhl, ein Segel in der Hand zu halten und auf dem Asphalt mit ordentlich Speed in die Duckjibe zu heizen.  
Ein Helm wre da allerdings schon angebracht.

Es funktionieren brigens auch Sliding-Moves, zwar etwas abgehackter, aber es geht. Ein paar gute Videos von kanadischen Windskatern mit richtig Knnen findet ihr hier bei Youtube :

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=LGX92nR13Ns
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=HguVGHjKFQU
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=gGFWB-vP9lw

Die Moves mit Brett Umlegen kann ich auch noch nicht, aber man lernt einfach sehr schnell und es ist eine super Alternative, wenn der Wind noch nicht ganz zum Surfen reicht.

Probierts selber mal aus, vielleicht ist es was fr euch ...

----------


## surferduuude

Hey Ho! 

Wie im anderen thread grad geposted kann ich euch nur waermstens den Supercruiser aus der Cosmic Serie von Sector 9 empfehlen. Der ist richtig schoen gross und hat trotzdem den noetigen Flex um das echte Surfgefuehl zumindest im Ansatz aufkommen zu lassen. Und wenn man mal das Segel ablegt, dann hat man auch so einen mordsspass!  :Happy: 

Am guenstigsten gibt's das Teil bei http://www.BarfussOnline.com - ich kanns nur echt waermstens empfehlen. Ich moechte es nicht mehr missen. Gerade in der Zeit wo ich nicht am Wasser bin haelt es mich am Leben ;-)

 Cheers,

   The duuude

----------


## benne

www.buhalaboards.com wem das zu teuer ist (ich spreche aus erfahrung) ist mit nem skateboard auch gut bedient. der trainingseffekt frs windsurfen tendiert gegen 0. windsurfen (fr anfnger) ist auf dem wasser besser. fr leute die freestyle tricks ben wollen ist das hingegen ne geeignete sache.
anfnger machen nur sich und das material kaputt, da die strze recht zahlreich sind.
ich wrde das keinen anfngern epfehlen, sondern freestylern auf wasserentzug!

----------


## lordsurfer

Hurra ... die Alten Tage kommen wieder  :Happy: 

Im Ernst: Nichts fr Anfnger.

Aber zum lernen von Halsen, 360er, Duck-Jibe & -Tack etc, hervorragend.

Was man nicht versuchen sollte:
Aerial- & Airjibe, Willy Skipper (sucht mal den Bug  :Happy:  ) , Flaka, Spock und solcherlei ;-)

Und wenn Ihr es doch probiert: Nehmt die Cam mit.. denn das gehrt dann in Jack Ass und YouTube :-D

Jens

----------


## benne

okay, wenn man keine flakas springt solle man es auch da nicht ben. aber flakas etc. kannste auch auf buhala/skateboards sprinegn

----------


## chrissurfer52

Also mir ist es immer lieder Wasser unterm Board zu haben, erstens ist es einfach ein geileres Gefhl und zweitens trau ich mich wesentlich mehr zu versuchen. Nass werden ist einfach angenehmer als Schrfwunden...

----------


## jogi1111

> ich wollt euch anderen blutigen anfngern noch einen tipp zukommen lassen:



Ich denke der Tipp geht nach hinten los !

*Fr blutige Anfnger ist das vllig ungeeignet.* Nicht nur, dass da jeder Abgang sofort bestraft wird, es zerlegt auch schnell das Rigg und wenn da einer meint, bei 4 Bft mit 'nem blichen 6,5er loszufahren, wird er das sehr schnell (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) bereuen.

Fr jene, die typische Gleitmanver wie die Powerhalse, die Duck Jibe oder den 360iger noch nicht schaffen, ist es sicher eine *schne Erfahrung*, weil man keinerlei Probleme hat, an Land durchzugleiten. Ob es wirklich beim Lernen (spter auf dem Wasser) hilft, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, denn *trotz* des blichen Fehlers klappt es ja an Land. Wie soll man dabei lernen ?

Der bliche Fehler ist die fehlende Gewichtsverlagerung in der Kurve nach vorne/innen. Wer das lernen will, sollte mal zum Wellenreiten gehen. Das hilft wirklich !


Gru  Jogi
_________________
Die Vernunft spricht leise, deshalb wird sie so oft nicht gehrt        (Nehru)

----------

